
Agencies Say They Need Access to Americans’ Emails Without a Warrant - mdip
http://www.nationaljournal.com/s/73094/agencies-say-they-need-access-americans-emails-without-warrant
======
ccvannorman
“The bill in its cur­rent form poses sig­ni­fic­ant risk to the Amer­ic­an
pub­lic by im­ped­ing the abil­ity of the SEC and oth­er civil law
en­force­ment agen­cies to in­vest­ig­ate and un­cov­er fin­an­cial fraud and
oth­er un­law­ful con­duct,” said An­drew Ceres­ney, dir­ect­or of
en­force­ment at the Se­cur­it­ies and Ex­change Com­mis­sion.

We've heard this one before. "We need you to have zero rights in case there is
a criminal later on that would be protected by said rights.. it's totally
worth it."

It bothers me immensely that "law enforcement"'s knee jerk reaction to
anything good for citizens is "that might be good for criminals so you
shouldn't have it."

